#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای امنیتی | Security Software >  > دانلود: آنتی ویروس Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 با لایسنس 3 ساله رایگان (مدت محدود)

## علی علی دادی

*به نام ایزد منان



سلام.همونطور  که مشخصه  آنتی ویروس کسپر 2015 رو به مدت 3 سال رایگان  ارائه میدم به کاربران و عزیزان ایران تیکی.کسانی که میخوان در همین تاپیک  اعلام کنند تا فایل مربوطه براشون ارسال بشه.به مدت محدود هست.قبلش در لینک  زیر این ورژن رو باید دانلود کنید.*






*دانلود آنتی ویروس از لینک زیر*

و فایل آموزش فعالسازی 



دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abady*,*alireza85*,*ali_sha*,*amer007*,*arsa-pc*,*Contstant*,*COSAR*,*daneshjooit*,*farhadghader*,*HASSANS*,*hosein-es*,*ma1369*,*mahmod31*,*mavaramat*,*mehdi1989*,*mina110*,*mohammad0457*,*mohammadhadi*,*mpls*,*nezam.pama*,*ngmsshd*,*NPTiak*,*onlylida*,*ramcom*,*reza_476*,*rostamikola*,*Saeed_h*,*samad-ch*,*samaram*,*setam*,*tekno*,*V.K*,*سفیر امید*,*غفور*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مهدي1355*,*نمین*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## V.K

سلام
ممنون میشم برای من بفرستید
کرک که نیست؟

----------

*abady*,*amer007*,*ma1369*

----------


## amer007

سلام
ممنون میشم طریقه دانلودشو بفرمایین ؟
نتونستم دانلودش کنم !!!

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*

----------


## tohid film

برا منم لطف کنین بفرستین

----------

*abady*,*amer007*,*ma1369*

----------


## علی علی دادی

برای دوستان ارسال شد.لطفا پیام خصوصیتون رو چک کنید ..

----------

*abady*,*amer007*,*ma1369*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*برای راحتی  دوستان لینک فایل فعالسازی به پست اول اضافه شد*

----------

*abady*,*ali_sha*,*amer007*,*ma1369*,*mohammadhadi*,*SAJAD PK*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت همکارای محترم

این اسکرین شات رو الان گرفتم.آنتی ویروس رو واسه ی یکی از دوستانم نصب و فعالسازی کردم.

*

----------

*abady*,*amer007*,*ma1369*

----------


## فرهاد ریگی

*من هر کاری کردم نتونستم اکتیوش کنم مهندس*

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*سلام.کجا گیر کردید؟مشگل چیه.؟برای هرکی نصب کردم اکتیو شده بدون هیچ مشکلی.6 ماهه روی سیستم خودم و خیلی از دوستان داره کار میکنه.مطمئنا یک جای کار رو اشتباه میرید.اگه نیازه تا فیلم آموزش اکتیو کردن رو بگیرم بزارم.*

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*

----------


## فرهاد ریگی

> *سلام.کجا گیر کردید؟مشگل چیه.؟برای هرکی نصب کردم اکتیو شده بدون هیچ مشکلی.6 ماهه روی سیستم خودم و خیلی از دوستان داره کار میکنه.مطمئنا یک جای کار رو اشتباه میرید.اگه نیازه تا فیلم آموزش اکتیو کردن رو بگیرم بزارم.*


*آره مهندس اگه زحمتی نیست برام فیلم آموزشی بزاری ممنون میشم*

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*,*NICHICON*

----------


## samaram

سلام برا منم بفرستین ممونون

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## علی علی دادی

> سلام برا منم بفرستین ممونون


*برای راحتی دوستان لینک فایل فعالسازی به پست اول اضافه شد*

----------

*abady*,*fkh52000*,*ma1369*,*samaram*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## samaram

سلام و درود
کمی توضیح بیشتریدر مورد این آنتی ویروس می دهید منظورم اینه کرکه اگه هست بهتر از کرک نود32 عمل می کنه 
خودت راضی هستی؟
و آموزشش نبود
ممنون آقایی 
*علی دادی*

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*,*سفیر امید*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*سلام.بله کرک هست و کاملا بدون نقص داره کار میکنه برای بنده و خیلی از دوستان.رضایت کامل خیالت راحت راحت باشه.


**فیلم آموزشی نصب و فعالسازی 
*



دارای محتوای پنهان






دارای محتوای پنهان

----------

*abady*,*fkh52000*,*hojat88*,*hosein-es*,*irash14*,*ma1369*,*mavaramat*,*mpls*,*nema52*,*NICHICON*,*Peygir*,*samad-ch*,*samaram*,*setam*,*سفیر امید*,*فرهاد ریگی*,*مهدي1355*

----------


## فرهاد ریگی

> *برای راحتی دوستان لینک فایل فعالسازی به پست اول اضافه شد*


*مرسی مهندس ماله من به راحتی فعال شد ممنونم*

----------

*abady*,*ma1369*,*NICHICON*,*سفیر امید*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

> *مرسی مهندس ماله من به راحتی فعال شد ممنونم*


خواهش میکنم.خوشحالم که تونستید فعالش کنید.

----------

*hojat88*,*ma1369*,*NICHICON*

----------


## سفیر امید

> *برای راحتی دوستان لینک فایل فعالسازی به پست اول اضافه شد*


========================================

سلام وضمن تشکر اما هر کاری میکنم فایل فعال سازی واسم کارنمیکنه یعنی بعداز خارج کردن از حالت فشرده سازی فایل شماره 1 که پچ نوشتهاجرا نمیشه نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست

----------

*ma1369*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*سلام.روی چه ویندوزی میخواید نصب کنید؟حتما قبلش باید اتصال به اینترنت رو قطع کنید و هیچ آنتی ویروسی هم روی سیستم نصب نشده باشه.و در ضمن بخاطر این گفتم که روی چه ویندوزی میخواید نصب کنید،چون ویندوز8 و 8.1 خودش آنتی ویروس داره به اسم windows defender که از طریق کنترل پنل وارد بشید و غیر فعالش کنید.

پ.ن : وقتی که روی فایل ها کلیک میکنید چه پیغامی میاره؟اگه میاره عکس بگیرید
در صورت انجام تمام کارهای گفته شده مشکل از خود ویندوز شماست

*

----------

*ma1369*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## سفیر امید

سلام ویندوز xpسرویس پک 3  متاسفانه اینترنت روشن بود و خودش به صورت اتوماتیک انتی ویروس نود32 رو حذف کرد مشکل بعد از نصب میباشد که فایل KIS-2015 که لینکشو گذاشتین بعد از ایکسترکت پچ فعال نمیشه وفایل exe نمیباشد

----------

*ma1369*,*ngmsshd*

----------


## ngmsshd

> سلام ویندوز xpسرویس پک 3  متاسفانه اینترنت روشن بود و خودش به صورت اتوماتیک انتی ویروس نود32 رو حذف کرد مشکل بعد از نصب میباشد که فایل KIS-2015 که لینکشو گذاشتین بعد از ایکسترکت پچ فعال نمیشه وفایل exe نمیباشد


اول باید روی آنتی ویروس پایین سمت راست,راست کلیک کرده و pause protection کنید.سپس همون جا راست کلیک کرده و setting رو انتخاب کرده و وارد additional setting می شوید و داخل self-defenceتیک رو بر دارید.سپس از تو Task Manager آنتی ویروس رو End Procces  کنید .بعد فایل پچ و فولدر دومی رو اجرا کنید.

----------

*ma1369*,*سفیر امید*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## barbod1

سلام
برای منم ارسال کنید

----------

*ma1369*,*ngmsshd*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## ngmsshd

> سلام
> برای منم ارسال کنید


ارسال نداره دوست عزیز.از پست اول دانلود کنید.

----------

*ma1369*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## سفیر امید

> اول باید روی آنتی ویروس پایین سمت راست,راست کلیک کرده و pause protection کنید.سپس همون جا راست کلیک کرده و setting رو انتخاب کرده و وارد additional setting می شوید و داخل self-defenceتیک رو بر دارید.سپس از تو Task Manager آنتی ویروس رو End Procces  کنید .بعد فایل پچ و فولدر دومی رو اجرا کنید.


=========================
دوست عزیز قبلا اون روشها رو رفتم ولی بعد از اونا فایل پچ اولی بعد از خارج شدن از حالت فشرده فایل اجرائی نیست

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## علی علی دادی

سپاس از دوست گرامی ngmsshd

----------

*ma1369*

----------


## فرهاد ریگی

*یه مشکل بعد از دو روز خود به خود آنتی ویروس پیغام میده سریال جعلیه باید سریال رو حذف کنی از اول نصبش کنی*

----------

*ma1369*,*سفیر امید*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*سلام.متاسفانه برای همه پیش اومده.لطفا دوباره طبق فیلم آموزش فعالسازی پیش برید تا درست بشه.*

----------

*ma1369*,*سفیر امید*

----------


## سفیر امید

> *سلام.متاسفانه برای همه پیش اومده.لطفا دوباره طبق فیلم آموزش فعالسازی پیش برید تا درست بشه.*


===========================
دوست عزیز اگه اپدیت از طریق اینترنت صورت بگیره کار میکنه یا نه چون من هرکاری کردم نتونستم فعالش کنم واسه همین با زدن دکمه اپدیت فعال سازی صورت گرفت و اپدیت شد حالا نمیدونم کارمیکنه یانه  الان از رنگ قرمز به رنگ سبز تغییر یافته

----------

*ma1369*,*علی علی دادی*

----------


## علی علی دادی

*سلام.پس موفق شدید.آفرین بر شما
آره مشکلی نیست*

----------

*سفیر امید*

----------

